# Student Visa Financial requirement



## daudikava (Mar 12, 2019)

Hi there,

I understand I have 3 options of showing financial capacity to qualify for a study visa. I wonder whether the visa officer will allow a student who uses a combination of 2 or 3 options.

For example the total cost for tuition (12 months), cost of living, etc for my case is 59,508 AUD. I have about 34,485 in my bank account and my father right now has a bank account balance of about 25,000 AUD. Can i combine these 2 bank account statements and get a visa? Also do they need to see that my father has the 60,000 AUD balance or do they need to see that his account is active and can amount to 60,000 AUD annually

Thanks


----------

